

Show HN: Space Frack, a fracking game in space - guscost
http://guscost.github.io/

======
jaachan
How come I lose when the two robots are in contact? Or, for that matters, when
a person walks to me when I'm drilling, I get the PR backlash?

~~~
guscost
1) The other rovers have shotguns.

2) Yep, that's totally unfair.

------
megablast
Does not work, I get no resources when I drill to the white spot. I can kill
the enemy, but that I all I can do in the game.

~~~
partisan
It was confusing for me as well. Press the spacebar to send out a shockwave.
That shockwave will reveal the resources in yellow.

~~~
guscost
Yep, you have to use a shockwave to break open the resources. I'll update the
instructions.

